# Post your BH here!



## AntonioBiondo (Aug 3, 2010)

I couldn't find many posts on BH bikes so I started this threat. Feel free to post pics of your ride and your impressions. All models welcome!

Here is a picture and the build for my 2010 G5 (built in March 2012).

I purchased the frame then built using the components I wanted. Surprised to see the final weight was less than 16 pounds! Coming from an Alu/Carbon frame there is a noticeable difference in the ride. Waaaay smoother, firmer and accelerates faster. very stable descender (read fast!) Broken roads or rough pavement seem to disappear under this frame and I hear almost no chatter from the frame or components. 


Frame: 2010 BH G5
Fork: 2010 BH G5
Stem: Easton EA70 – 110MM
Handlebars: Felt 1.1 Carbon, 44MM 
Bar Tape: Profile Designs
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Shifters: 2012 SRAM Force
Brake Calipers: SRAM Force
Front Derailleur: SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur: SRAM Force
Crank Set: SRAM Force, 175MM
Cassette: SRAM Force, 11-25
Chain: SRAM Force
Pedals: Speedplay Light Action
Wheels: Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race
Tubes: Forte Light
Tires: Continental Gran Prix 4000
Bottle Cages: Reynolds Carbon Cages
Total Weight (without cages): 15lbs 10oz


----------



## AntonioBiondo (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pic*

needed 10 posts to be able to attach the pic. So here it is










This was taken before my bike fit so the saddle has since been moved back and the stickers on the Doubletap shifters have been removed. 

Love the SRAM Doubletap too!


----------



## egman476 (Jul 6, 2008)

What size frame is that?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

*My BH Ultralight*

Just ending my second week. 400 miles so far with one Century. I am really enjoying the ride of this bike.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Just got my new 2011 G5 frame yesterday. I'll build it over the next few weeks as time permits, but here are a few first pix of what it could be eventually..


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, so now that it's finished and I have a couple of "shake-down"rides on it, I must say that this is by far the most responsive bike I've ever ridden. Very easy climbing, even with a 53/39 up front (i've had all compacts until now), and the descents are fast and controlled. Haven't taken it much past 55km/hr yet, but I feel so much more at ease on it than I ever did on my Spesh Roubaix on identical roads.

It's the first bike I ever built up from a frame, and I thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Acquired a few bike specific tools in the process, but still came out way ahead of buying a complete one off the shelf somewhere. And I probably know this one much better than I would otherwise.

See the pix. A few things I will probably add/change: The bar wrap didn't come out quite as clean as I would hope, so I'll probably redo that at some point. The cycle computer right now is a cat eye double wireless (hoping for cadence info), but the way the sensor mounts and the narrow space on this bike between the wheel and the chain stay won't allow this to happen simultaneously. It's either one or the other but not both. I'll probably go back to just the basic speed/distance computer. The stem is an Enve that is a remnant of a bike fit I had done many many moons ago on the Roubaix. Nothing wrong with the size per se, but I'll look into an FSA, just for a better match with everything else, and perhaps a slightly better angle. I'm still not sure about the handle bar position I'll end up with so I don't want to cut the steerer tube just yet.

I've finally realized that I'll probably ever own a "super car", so this thing is probably the closest I'll get. This is truly a "Super bike", at least for me, coming from a basically Cannondale, Bianchi, and Specialized background...


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

How do you like the wheelset you got? any problems at all?


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm 6', 185 lbs and so far no problems whatsoever (admittedly only about 300km on it). Seems very responsive and yet stable on long descents. I never had bladed spokes before, so the slightly increased cross-wind sensitivity is a relative new one to me, but I'm told you'll learn to anticipate...


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

eschummer said:


> I'm 6', 185 lbs and so far no problems whatsoever (admittedly only about 300km on it). Seems very responsive and yet stable on long descents. I never had bladed spokes before, so the slightly increased cross-wind sensitivity is a relative new one to me, but I'm told you'll learn to anticipate...



Thats cool. I'm glad they are working out for you so far. I'm worried about the purchase I made yesterday because the more and more I dug into reviews, the more bad ones I found. most of them were from models predating 2011 and most were about rear hub problems from the BWW pure hubs that come on them so maybe they changed out faulty parts in the hub for something more reliable.

I was originally looking at the ROL race sl's (I think thats the model) for $625 plus s/h, but I got on the BWW page and saw that I could get a sub 1500 gram wheelset with CXray sapims for $504 to my front door and just pounced on that like it was prey running from me.
Still, because of those reviews I dug up, I'm already worried about what I'm in for... Mike T has nothing but good things to say about these guys and from what I've seen, he's a well respected individual so hopefully I will end up being a return customer to BWW, we shall see. how long was it after you placed the order until you received your set in the mail? If you find the time, please keep up to date with your wheel set. I know that at least I will be thankful :thumbsup:


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I may was confused about your comment (BWW), but my current wheels are lowly Campagnolo Zondas. I bought them from Shiny Bikes, Ltd. in the UK for around $ 370. I have the BWW Race Blacks on my Specialized Roubaix and just put them on this bike for the first photo to see what it would look like with wheels. You can see the new wheels in the pic under the "Kings Mountain Road" sign in the later post.

The BWW wheels on the Roubaix have been on there for around 2k miles without any issues. No particular "bling" value there, but good, solid wheels that complement the bike's cosmetics (my Roubaix is red).


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

My BH with about 6300 miles on it. I just took the photo. Maybe next time, I'll actually clean it before I take photos :blush2:


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! All DA?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep. On windy days I run 7850-C24 wheels and on nasty days (winter) I run Fulcrum 7's.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

This is my ride.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice bikes. I am shopping for a G5 now and really hope to find one soon.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice! Love BH frames.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)




----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

jjcools said:


> Very nice bikes. I am shopping for a G5 now and really hope to find one soon.


Get it fast - BH is clearing them out. We got a size run of 7900-package G5s in at my local shop and they went pretty fast. BH has the new and improved G6 out now so the G5s will be gone soon.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

Mock up of the custom decals that I am getting done for my rims. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not generally a fan of such things but they look OK. 

I kind of wish the red "Assault" was the same as the red on the frame. Also, the black decal background looks lighter than the black rim wall. It would look better if the decal's edges sort of melted into the rim and were indistinguishable from one another.

In any event, that is one sexy ride. Nice work.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

well, the original decals just didnt do it for me. Too much white. 
These are just mock ups printed on normal paper and taped to the rims to get a feel what they would look like. The final product will not have the black color backing as per the pictures. The red wordings will be 'redder' but not as red as the frame. I thought of leaving the rims bare, but they reminded me too much of cheap China made rims. No offense intended. Fingers crossed it will turn out fine.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's the finished product. I like the look of the reynolds wording but the shadow on on 'assault' is too dark. Might just go for flat red without shadowing.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

View attachment 272286


Another BH joins the stable.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, i'll drag up an old thread!! Here's my G5, full SRAM Red, with some Cosmic SL's on it. Weighs 16.3 pounds, as it sits. I have lighter, more shallow wheels, that put it down in 15 pound range. 

I ordered some "graphite" colored decals for the Mavics, as the white ones are just too bright, and don't look good on red & black bike.


----------

